

How facebook managed growth from 30 to 200 engineers - neiljohnson
http://algeri-wong.com/yishan/engineering-management.html

======
yishan
Thanks Gary and Michael for emailing me about the broken links.

Gotcha: It turns out that quoting links using "&quot;" (say, if you had
previously run a script to do a bunch of search/replaces) works in Safari,
which apparently just fixes it for you, but does not work in Firefox (and
presumably other browsers).

------
F_J_H
Excellent stuff - having taken our startup from 4 to 50 people, I can say that
in my experience, these observations are absolutely bang on.

